# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τι μπορεί να είναι;

## sotiris92

Καλησπέρα, έχω ξανά γράψει στο φόρουμ για διάφορα άλλα θέματα. Σύμφωνα με την ψυχολόγο μου έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή με καταθλιπτικά συναισθήματα. Είχα πάει σε ψυχίατρο όπου μου έδωσε στην αρχή cymbalta τα οποία δε με βοήθησαν ιδιαίτερα (έβγαλαν πολλές παρενέργειες) και επειδή ο εν λόγω ψυχίατρος δε βοήθησε, πήγα σε μία άλλη όπου είπε στην αρχή να προχωρήσω μόνο την ψυχοθεραπεία (CBT) με την ψυχολόγο και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει. Εν τέλει, κι εφόσον δεν καλυτέρευα, μου έγραψε dumyrox τα οποία όπως είπε θα με βοηθούσαν και με κάποιες ιδεοληψίες που είχα. Και φτάνουμε στο τώρα, όπου παίρνω τρεις εβδομάδες την αγωγή και είμαι χειρότερα από κάθε άλλη φορά καθώς νιώθω ότι το χάνω και σκέφτομαι όλη την ώρα υπαρξιακά-κρίση ταυτότητας του τύπου γιατί υπάρχω; γιατί είμαι στο σώμα που είμαι; ποιος είμαι και γιατί υπάρχω και σαν να μην «νιώθω» τον εαυτό μου μέσα στο σώμα μου, φάση μου φαίνεται περίεργο που έχω το μυαλό μου μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και βλέπω μέσα από τα μάτια μου τον κόσμο. Και νιώθω ένα μόνιμο πανίσχυρο άγχος και λόγω αυτού δε μπορώ να εκλογικεύσω τίποτα. Ακόμα κι αν σκεφτώ τον εαυτό μου παλιά, μου φαίνεται πάλι περίεργο το ότι «υπήρχα». 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο το φάρμακο, αν όχι τόσο σε αυτές τις σκέψεις, τότε στάνταρ στο πολύ δυνατό άγχος που έχω γιατί απ την ημέρα που αύξησα την δόση ήμουν σε αυτή τη κατάσταση (και σιγά σιγά έρχονταν οι σκέψεις). 

Κατά τ’ άλλα είμαι απόλυτα λειτουργικός και κανένας γύρω μου δε καταλαβαίνει ότι έχω κάτι αν δε τους πω εγώ.

----------


## Marilou

Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη 

Βλέπεις ότι κάθε αγωγή έχει τις δικές τις παρενέργειες .Δυστηχως ανήκεις και εσύ στις ομάδες που πρέπει να περάσεις κάποιες παρενέργειες για να αφομοιώσεις ένα φάρμακο ..

Τι διαφορές βλέπεις ως προς τις δύο αγωγές σου τώρα που έχεις και άλλη εμπειρία?
Πέραν τις παρενέργειες πια νομίζεις ότι σου κούμπωσε περισσότερο ,με ποια ήσουν καλύτερα ?

----------


## sotiris92

> Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη 
> 
> Βλέπεις ότι κάθε αγωγή έχει τις δικές τις παρενέργειες .Δυστηχως ανήκεις και εσύ στις ομάδες που πρέπει να περάσεις κάποιες παρενέργειες για να αφομοιώσεις ένα φάρμακο ..
> 
> Τι διαφορές βλέπεις ως προς τις δύο αγωγές σου τώρα που έχεις και άλλη εμπειρία?
> Πέραν τις παρενέργειες πια νομίζεις ότι σου κούμπωσε περισσότερο ,με ποια ήσουν καλύτερα ?


Καλησπερα Μαριλου, οπως βλεπεις τελικα δε λεω να συνελθω. Εχω απογοητευτει παρα πολυ. Πραγματικα νιωθω οτι το χανω. 

Μακραν καλυτερα με το cymbalta. Με το cymbalta ενιωθα ο εαυτος μου. Το κωλο dumyrox ειναι σκετη κολαση. Μιλησα με την γιατρο και ειπαμε σιγα σιγα να το σταματησω. Δεν ηταν για μενα εξ αρχης. Αν θυμασαι το ειχα ξεκινησει, μου εβγαλε χειροτερη καταθλιψη και το εκοψα αλλα αφου ειδα οτι παλι ειχα θεματα ειπαμε με την γιατρο να ξανα προσπαθησω. Το επαιρνα βραδυ και ξυπνουσα με κρισεις πανικου, ωσπου αρχισα να το παιρνω πρωι και ηταν καπως καλυτερα τα πραγματα. Εκει ομως που ξεφυγε ηταν οταν αυξησα την δοση και τοτε αρχισαν τα υπαρξιακα και του στυλ ποιος ειμαι, γιατι υπαρχω, γιατι βλεπω τον κοσμο μεσα απο τα ματια μου και τετοια. Παρομοιο πραγμα ειχα παθει παλι οταν ειχα καπνισει ενα πολυ δυνατο χορτο. Αλλα με το χορτο ειχε κρατησει το πολυ 5 ωρες, οχι 2-3 μερες που παει τωρα. Εννοειται η γιατρος λεει οτι ολα αυτα ειναι ιδεα μου και δε γινεται να μου τα εχει προκαλεσει το φαρμακο. Εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι τα παιρνει απο την εταιρια που δινει αυτο το φαρμακο με τα τοσο καλα λογια που λεει συνεχεια γι αυτο. 

Επισης ηθελα την γνωμη σου σε κατι, λεει αν ειναι να κανουμε μια εξεταση με την οποια παιρνει δειγμα σαλιου μου και τα στελνει καπου στο εξωτερικο για να δουνε ποια φαρμακα «μου ταιριαζουν». Εψαξα λιγο κι εγω κι ειδα οτι κατι υπαρχει σαν κι αυτο που μου ειπε. Εσυ το ξες; Το χεις ακουσει αυτο; Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευει ή απλα θελει να μου φαει φραγκα;

Γενικα ειμαι φουλ σε απογνωση, δε ξερω τι θα γινει. Και η ψυχολογος (η οποια ειναι φιλη της ψυχιατρου) λεει οτι μαλλον ειναι ιδεα μου ολες αυτες οι πρενεργειες και με τρελαινουν ακομα πιο πολυ. Και της απαντω 1ον με το cymbalta δε τα ειχα αυτα, 2ον αν πραγματι δε τα «πηγαινα καλα» ψυχολογικα με το φαρμακο δε θα της ελεγα ποσο ωραια ενιωθα στην αρχη που το πηρα την 2η φορα (μου εβγαζε μια ωραια ευφορια) και 3ον αν ειμαι τοσο τρελος οσο πιστευουνε, ας μου δωσουν καποιο αλλο φαρμακο για αυτην την τρελα. Τι να πω πια...

----------


## sotiris92

Νιωθω πολυ χαλια. Ειμαι σα ζομπι. Δεν αισθανομαι τιποτα. Δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα. Εχω ανοιχτη την τηλεοραση, την κοιταζω και δε μου φαινεται τιποτα γνωριμο. Μετα σκεφτομαι γιατι ειμαι μεσα στο σωμα μου; Δε γελαω, δε στενοχωριεμαι, ειμαι κενος. Μιλαω με την αρραβωνιαστικια μου και δε «νιωθω» την συζητηση. Την κοιταζω και δε νιωθω οπως ενιωθα. Ουτε αγαπη, ουτε ζεστασια. Ενα κενο. Ενα τιποτα. Δε ξερω τι κανω, απλα ειμαι ξαπλωμενος σε ενα κρεβατι. Κατα τ’ αλλα «παρε αντικαταθλιπτικα» ειπανε, «θα γινεις καλα» ειπανε. Διανυω την 4η βδομαδα της αγωγης και ειμαι χειροτερα απο ποτε

----------


## Marilou

Πραγματικά πρώτη φορά την ακούω αυτή την εξέταση..Δεν έχω ιδέα ..
Εμένα δυστηχως ο θυρεοειδής ήταν αυτός που εμπόδιζε την θεραπεία να λειτουργήσει .....
Μόλις ρυθμιστικε αυτός άλλαξαν πολλά ...

Μίλα ξανά το γιατρό σου ..Εσύ ξέρεις τον ευατο σου και καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι από τα χάπια και τι όχι ...
Δυστηχως αν είσαι χάλια πρέπει να δεις και άλλο φάρμακο....

----------


## Macgyver

> Επισης ηθελα την γνωμη σου σε κατι, λεει αν ειναι να κανουμε μια εξεταση με την οποια παιρνει δειγμα σαλιου μου και τα στελνει καπου στο εξωτερικο για να δουνε ποια φαρμακα «μου ταιριαζουν». Εψαξα λιγο κι εγω κι ειδα οτι κατι υπαρχει σαν κι αυτο που μου ειπε. Εσυ το ξες; Το χεις ακουσει αυτο; Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευει ή απλα θελει να μου φαει φραγκα;
> ...


την ξερω αυτην την εξεταση , παλια ελεγαν οτι θα στειλουν το δειγμα σαλιου καπου στην Αλεξανδρουπολη, τωρα εγινε εξωτερικο , για δηθεν μεγαλυτερη αξιοπιστια , υποτιθεται οτι θα βρουν με αυτον τον τροπο οτι θα βρουν ποιο φαρμακο σου παει.......την ειχε κανει καποτε ενα μελος , και δεν ειχε κανενα αξιοπιστο αποτελεσμα , του ειπαν οτι του ' παει' το ταδε φαρμακο, το πηρε, κανενα αποτελεσμα ...........καθαρη απατη......πληρωσε και κανα 800αρι ευρω το μελος.....

----------


## sotiris92

Μαλιστα...μου κανες την καρδια περιβολι τωρα. Παιδια δε ξερω τι να κανω, ειλικρινα ειμαι σε απογνωση. Η γιατρος δε με βοηθαει καθολου, οποτε της εχω πει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα ξεφυσαει του τυπου «δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανουμε». Ειναι απιστευτο αυτο το πραγμα. Δυο ψυχιατροι κι ο ενας ειναι χειροτερος απ τον αλλον ως προς την αντιμετωπιση. Τωρα αυτη μου προτεινει κατι το οποιο απ ο,τι φαινεται δε δουλευει. Εχω φοβηθει πολυ στο οτι δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια. Αν ξερει καποιος καποιον καλο ψυχιατρο στα βορεια προαστια παρακαλω πειτε μου. Πανω απ ολα να ειναι ανθρωπος!

----------


## Marilou

Καλημέρα !

Μίλησε και με κάποιον νευρολόγο ...Αν είναι να πάρεις μια ακόμα γνώμη μην ξαναπάς σε ψυχίατρο ..
Αυτοί πάνω κάτω τα ίδια λένε και το κακό είναι ότι είναι πολύ κάθετοι με τις απόψεις τους ..
Ενώ ο νευρολόγος αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά την κάθε περίπτωση ...
Κάνε μια συζήτηση δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι ..

----------


## Macgyver

> Μαλιστα...μου κανες την καρδια περιβολι τωρα. Παιδια δε ξερω τι να κανω, ειλικρινα ειμαι σε απογνωση. Η γιατρος δε με βοηθαει καθολου, οποτε της εχω πει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα ξεφυσαει του τυπου «δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανουμε». Ειναι απιστευτο αυτο το πραγμα. Δυο ψυχιατροι κι ο ενας ειναι χειροτερος απ τον αλλον ως προς την αντιμετωπιση. Τωρα αυτη μου προτεινει κατι το οποιο απ ο,τι φαινεται δε δουλευει. Εχω φοβηθει πολυ στο οτι δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια. Αν ξερει καποιος καποιον καλο ψυχιατρο στα βορεια προαστια παρακαλω πειτε μου. Πανω απ ολα να ειναι ανθρωπος!


ξερω αυτον που πηγαινα , οντως ειναι ανθρωπος , πανω απ ολα .....Χαλανδρι ειναι.....δεν ειναι ξερολας που λεει κι η Μαριλου,......δεν θελουμε ξερολες , ειμαι και 59 χρ. οποτε ξερω καλα να κρινω ενα γιατρο, πηγαινα 9 χρονια , κι εχω αλλαξει 3-4 γιατρους ........ ......νευρολογο, ξερω του Υγεια , αλλα μουπε θα κανεις 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , δλδ. θα βαλεις ενα προγραμμα .........σωπα ρε φιλε , μουρθε να του πω, δεν ταξερα και μονος μου, δλδ. τα παρουσιασε απλουστατα , ενω το ' θυμα' δεν τα βλεπει ετσι....και παιρνει και 100 ευρω, με αποδειξη εννοειται ........στην κτθλψη αναφερομαι...............
οι νευρολογοι, ειναι για αλλες παθησεις , οπως οι επιληπτικη κριση πουπαθα , για διαταραχες διαθεσης δεν κανουν,........
εμενα μουλεγε σωστα πραματα ,αλλα δεν ημουν σε θεση να τον ακουσω .......παντως ειναι διαλλακτικος και φιλικος .....

----------

